# Wer ist die Geilste Moderatorin bei RTL??



## Saarland (6 Dez. 2012)

Welche Moderatorin aus den RTL NEWS findet ihr am geilsten?

Roberta Bieling
Angela Finger-Erben
Jennifer Knäble
Miriam Lange
Ulrike von der Groeben


----------



## Death Row (6 Dez. 2012)

Miriam Lange :drip:


----------



## laika84 (6 Dez. 2012)

Ich kenn nur die erste und geil find ich die nich. Bilder würden mir sehr helfen


----------



## buck danny (6 Dez. 2012)

Angela Finger-Erben
Jennifer Knäble
Miriam Lange

alle drei....


----------



## Don76 (6 Dez. 2012)

Ich hab zwei

Roberta Bielung
Jennifer Knäble


----------



## redfive (7 Dez. 2012)

Ulli Potofski!


----------



## comatron (8 Dez. 2012)

Was ungefähr meinst du mit "geil" ?


----------



## neman64 (12 Dez. 2012)

Eindeutig Miriam


----------



## conny59 (9 Jan. 2013)

Da kann es keine zwei Meinungen geben - das ist natürlich Angela :WOW: , danach kommt Katja !!


----------



## Krone1 (9 Jan. 2013)

Nazan Eckes bei DSDS:thumbup:


----------



## zool (13 Jan. 2013)

Jenny Knäble und dann Katja und dann Pia Maria!


----------



## andubrun (13 Jan. 2013)

Miriam Lange


----------



## begoodtonite (13 Jan. 2013)

wolfram kons ist auch ziemlich sexy


----------



## Sascha27 (15 Jan. 2013)

Angela Finger-Erben
Roberta Bielung
Nazan Eckes


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

für mich noch immer sonja zietlow


----------



## bulle (9 März 2013)

ganz klar NAZAN ECKES


----------



## tene (27 März 2013)

für mich
1. Jennifer Knäble
2. Nazan Eckes
3. Roberta Bieling ( hat so schön abgenommen )


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

Für mich *Birgit Schrowange*


----------



## neuice (7 Apr. 2013)

Wieso ist dann Nazan Eckes nicht dabei....?!?


----------



## mikki6 (8 Apr. 2013)

immer noch Birgit Schrowange


----------



## Nylonalex786 (28 Sep. 2021)

Aktuell: Pinar Atalay, Charlotte Maihoff und Roberta Bieling


----------



## celebhunterxx (14 Okt. 2022)

ganz klar Roberta


----------



## Dschingis K (14 Okt. 2022)

Warum holt ihr eine zehn Jahre alte Umfrage aus dem Keller hervor?


----------

